# Car Carrier in Trouble in the Bering Sea



## Thamesphil (Jul 22, 2005)

NORTH PACIFIC 24 July - Twenty-three seafarers remain aboard the Singapore-flagged car carrier Cougar Ace as it continues to take on water and list heavily in the Bering Sea off the Aleutians. The US Coast Guard has told Fairplay that a C-130 aircraft arrived on scene at 1405 GMT and is overflying the distressed Mitsui OSK vessel while a distant USCG cutter and the bulker Ikan Juara rush to the area to assist. At present, only one crewmember has sustained injuries – a broken leg – and none is able to abandon ship as half of the lifeboats are underwater and the others are hanging too high because of the list, reported at 80 degrees. Coast Guard sources at the Juneau command centre say the vessel has re-established power, but is unable to make way because of the severe list. The 5,542-vehicle car carrier is located 230n-miles south of the Aleutian Island chain and the USCG says sea and wind conditions have been reported as generally calm with water temperatures in the general area said to be around 11 degrees Celsius. A Panama-flagged 32,600-dwt bulker was asked to assist under the AMVER (Atlantic Merchant Vessel Emergency Reporting) programme as it is nearest the scene and is expected to reach the vessel around daybreak – local time.


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

This must be a terrifying experience for all onboard. Unable even to abandon ship.
I wish them all the best an hope they survive.
Hawkey01


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,

Yep wish them all the best, and hope they can get off, but that seems to be difficult,not the best way to get in those lifeboats;


----------



## Tony Breach (Jun 15, 2005)

Let us never forget those in peril for there but for the grace of God go us all.


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

My heart goes out to these guys. had a small trawler sink under me once. not a nice situation to be in.
Hope they all make it home.


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

billyboy said:


> My heart goes out to these guys. had a small trawler sink under me once. not a nice situation to be in.
> Hope they all make it home.


CNN reported at 0400 gmt July 25th. that the U.S.C.G. had managed to air drop a couple of life rafts.
Here's hoping for a successful result.


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

*Rescue begins for 22 sailors on listing ship*

From Toronto Globe & Mail 0627 GMT July 25

Associated Press

ANCHORAGE, ALASKA — Rescuers from the U.S. Coast Guard and Alaska Air National Guard began late Monday trying to save 22 crew members from an Asian cargo ship taking on water south of the Aleutian Islands, officials said.

“The first helicopter is on the scene, and starting hoist operations,” said Alaska National Guard spokesman Major Mike Haller.

The 215-metre Cougar Ace, which was carrying nearly 5,000 cars from Japan to Canada, had rolled practically onto its side.

The plan, Maj. Haller said, was to deliver all crew members to Adak Island, 370 kilometres away in the Aleutians.
Related to this article
Photo released by the U.S. Coast Guard shows the Singapore flagged vessel Cougar Ace disabled and listing to its port side about 370 kilometres south of the Aleutian Islands off the Alaskan coast on Monday. Petty Officer Joseph Zemchak/U.S. Coast Guard/AP 

Photo released by the U.S. Coast Guard shows the Singapore flagged vessel Cougar Ace disabled and listing to its port side about 370 kilometres south of the Aleutian Islands off the Alaskan coast on Monday. 

“We will try to pick up all of them, if they can, if not, at least most of them,” he said. If not all can be taken to Adak, the remainder will be transferred to a nearby merchant marine ship.

A Coast Guard helicopter, two Pave Hawk helicopters, two refuelling planes and a C-130 plane left from an Air National Guard base in Anchorage to take part in the rescue.

Earlier Monday, a Coast Guard plane dropped three life rafts, but roiling Pacific waters shoved the rafts underneath the ship.

Rescuers then dropped an additional raft, but the crew members had taken refuge on the high side of the tilted vessel and the raft was 50 metres below, beyond their reach. The crew were wearing survival suits, officials said.

A merchant marine ship reached the vessel Monday morning. Its crew tried, but failed, to rig a line to the Cougar Ace to keep it from tilting further.


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

*A happy ending...*

From CTV - 

_Sinking cargo ship's crew successfully rescued

ANCHORAGE -- Rescuers from the U.S. Coast Guard and Alaska Air National Guard saved 23 crew members from an Asian cargo ship taking on water south of the Aleutian Islands, officials said.

"People are out of harm's way, they are rescued and they are safe,'' said Alaska National Guard spokesman Maj. Mike Haller late Monday.

All 23 crew members were hoisted into two National Guard Pave Hawk helicopters and a Coast Guard helicopter and taken to Adak Island in the Aleutians, 370 kilometres to the north of the Cougar Ace.

The rescue was conducted in "very challenging weather,'' said Master Sgt. Sal Provenzano with the Alaska Rescue Coordination Center. There were three-metre seas whipping the ship, which was listed nearly on its side.

A nearby merchant marine vessel was standing by to take any crew member who couldn't fit on the three helicopters, but the thought of conducting another 23 hoist operations to lower the crew members on the ship in that weather was deemed not the best choice.

"We made the decision to cram in everybody,'' Provenzano said.

One crew member with a broken ankle was to be flown by an HC130 to Anchorage immediately after landing in Adak, Provenzano said.

It was not immediately known how long the other crew members, who all donned survival suits when the ship started taking on water, would remain on Adak Island._

Rushie


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,

Here a very short video moment,glad I wasn't there.

http://media.putfile.com/ace2-76


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Rushie,
so glad to read the report of the safe retrieval of the crew. Seeing that picture of her nearly on her side makes it a pretty fantastic rescue. Especially as there appears to have been only one broken bone.
I salute them.
Regards
Hawkey01 (Applause)


----------



## Paul UK (Jun 13, 2005)

Great News 

Paul


----------



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

Latest news, pictures and video available on
http://www.uscgalaska.com/external/index.cfm?cid=780
Good sea-level bow shot showing true extent of list.


----------



## david (Oct 14, 2004)

*Car Carrier in Trouble in the Beering Sea*

Amazing that she is actually still floating, even almost 100% on her side.
I guess the crew must have had time to secure all the external openings, which I suppose are pretty few taking into consideration her great size.
All the vehicles must also be pretty secure in that they have not smashed their way around.
Could not some of the air that must be inside her great bulk also be keeping her afloat?
I ask these questions in all sincerity, as I am not a technical person and have not been to sea.
David D..


----------



## LEEJ (Mar 25, 2006)

Nobody has asked the question - How did she come to be like that?


----------



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

LEEJ said:


> Nobody has asked the question - How did she come to be like that?


Information on www.cargolaw.com has a Mitsui spokesman stating "There clearly was an inbalance in the intake of ballast water" - obviously the P.C way of saying "Somebody screwed up with their stability calculations". Captain has confirmed that ballasting was in progress.


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

Having had the doubtful pleasure of being on the *Joule  * when, of her own accord, she decided to open the hydraulic ballast valves and transfer water-ballast from Port to Starboard without any human intervention, I am minded to sympathise rather than criticise. No doubt once the facts are known it will be easier to comment, but given the size of the claim (usd75.0m ?) maybe there will be a certain amount of clouding the issue as the relevant parties seek to alter the facts in favour of their respective clients….. Oh the unrestrained joy of having _The Hague Rules _ to rely upon when all else fails (*))


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

Courtesy of Fairplay:

Daily News
31 Jul 2006 

Cougar Ace 'stable'



JUNEAU 31 July – MOL, the US Coast Guard and the Alaska Department of Environmental Conservation have set up a joint operations centre to deal with the badly listing and helplessly drifting car carrier Cougar Ace, loaded with 4,813 vehicles, mostly Mazdas. At last report the vessel, listing at about 60 degrees, was stable and drifting slowly in an easterly direction at one to two kt. MOL has despatched a team of specialists to the site to examine methods of securing the ship's cargo and righting the 199m long vessel. In addition to the Coast Guard vessel already at the site, Crowley Marine’s tug Sea Victory; Foss Maritime tug Emma Foss and Magone Marine’s Makushin Bay are en route to the scene were expected to arrive by today. Mitsui president Akimitsu Ashida said in a written statement on Friday: "MOL continues to investigate the cause of the vessel listing by interviewing crew members … probable cause of the listing has been identified as instability which occurred during the ballast adjustment process." Asida added that it appeared that too much water was released from the tanks as the ship rolled on an ocean swell. Spokesman Hidenori Onuki has added that due to a change of wind direction, there is no risk of the vessel drifting closer to the Aleutians and that no bunker fuel has leaked from the ship so far. MOL says it is still considered too dangerous to place seamen back on the ship. The Cougar Ace was bound for Fraser Surrey Docks, Vancouver, and then to Tacoma, Washington state


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

Tonga said:


> Courtesy of Fairplay:
> 
> Daily News
> 31 Jul 2006
> ...


----------



## muldonaich (Nov 19, 2005)

they would be changing the ballast water before berthing in canada or the usa we had to do this on ships i was on because of the high mercury content in the waters round japan regards kev.


----------



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

*dom*

one member of the inspection team to-day lost his life after falling on board and hitting his head.


----------



## John Cassels (Sep 29, 2005)

*cougar ace*



muldonaich said:


> they would be changing the ballast water before berthing in canada or the usa we had to do this on ships i was on because of the high mercury content in the waters round japan regards kev.



Think you are probably correct Kevin. It was common practice to swing
ballast before arrival N.America and looks like the dreaded "free surface
effect" caught up with them.

JC


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

Keltic Star
Cougar Ace 'stable'
Mitsui president Akimitsu Ashida ...said in a written statement on Friday: "MOL continues to investigate the cause of the vessel listing by interviewing crew members … probable cause of the listing has been identified as instability which occurred during the ballast adjustment process." Asida added that it appeared that too much water was released from the tanks as the ship rolled on an ocean swell.
Never sailed on one of these floating parking lots but am I missing something here? Other than taking in a slight amount of water ballast to compensate for fuel and potable water consumed said:


> Keltic Star,
> 
> This goes some way to explain the new requirement for ships to exchange water-ballast prior to arrival in port
> 
> http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=30433


----------



## Tony Breach (Jun 15, 2005)

It seems that the Mid Ocean Ballast Exchange regulations are possibly not compatable with stability arrangements for existing older vessels. So we get rid of trace elements, prevent the immigration of antipodean species that will devour our native species, pollute the seas with oil, kill seafaring personnel & increase the cost of your next car. The only up-side is that some-one will be employed to build a new ship & 5,000 cars.

It's high time that the different international & national governmental departments had some dialogue to prevent such nonsense.


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

Thanks Gent's, coming from the age when we happily pumped copious amounts of oil products over the side when tank cleaning, the new requirements hadn't even crossed my mind.

However, I do know of one under-utilized port in eastern Canada that is spending a lot of money researching the possibility of establishing a deballasting station for ships entering the Gulf of St. Lawrence.

Sad news that a life has been lost in the salvage operation.


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

*Weather hampers Cougar salvage*

_Fairplay News - 4 August 06_
Weather hampers Cougar salvage
JUNEAU 04 August – Weather yesterday hampered salvors’ continued efforts to stabilise the listing car carrier Cougar Ace and tow it to safety. The unified command set up by the USCG, the vessel’s operator MOL and Alaska environmental officials reports that “the (replacement) naval architect, salvage team and others on-site were unable to make significant progress due to limited visibility that restricted the use of a Coast Guard helicopter serving to shuttle equipment and personnel to and from the Cougar Ace. Current weather consists of southeast winds at 20 knots. Seas are at four feet with swells to six feet. The visibility is eight nautical miles.” Salvors were able to hoist a third pump from the cutter Morgenthau to the disabled Singapore-flagged ro-ro. This will enable water to be pumped from Deck 9 to a starboard ballast tank to help level the heavily-listing ship. The command said no decision had been made as to where to tow the vessel, but local media in Vancouver reported yesterday that that port is on the list of possible destinations


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

She deserves to be saved,after fighting this long to stay afloat.
John.


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

Courtesy of Fairplay New 09 August 2006:
Cougar Ace towed to safe haven
DUTCH HARBOR 09 August – Efforts to right the heavily-listing car carrier Cougar Ace have again been hampered by sea conditions, prompting salvors to tow the vessel to safe harbour. Pumping of water from a flooded Deck Nine to a starboard ballast tank to help correct the 60-degree list began on Monday afternoon, but increasingly heavy seas caused salvors to terminate the project on safety concerns, according to a statement from the unified command, comprised of the USCG, vessel operator MOL and Alaskan environmental officials. So yesterday, the Singapore-flagged ship was towed to Unalaska Island’s Wide Bay and moored there so pumping operations could be continued. While the calmer waters are a boon to the salvage operation, the presence of the distressed ship is worrying local officials who were involved in cleaning the island's shoreline after the break-up of the Selendang Ayu two years ago. “The Unified Command is working with the mayor and city council of Dutch Harbor to keep the residents and stakeholder of the city appraised,” the statement said, adding that “the relocation of the ship will allow the transfer of ballast water to be completed safely and quickly, allowing company officials and others to board the ship and more fully investigate the condition of the vessel.”


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

*Cougar Ace almost fully righted*

Courtesy of Fairplay 15 August 17:00

*Cougar Ace almost fully righted*

_ANCHORAGE 15 August – Efforts to save the car carrier Cougar Ace are succeeding as the Coast Guard reports the vessel is now being righted. Originally listing at more than 80 degrees after a ballast pumping problem on 23 July, the ship is expected to be fully righted by today, sources told Fairplay. USCG spokesman Sara Francis says the ship’s list was reduced to 18 degrees over the weekend and it was expected to be fully righted by last night or today. Once righted, the owner's representatives will be allowed aboard to inspect the cargo of nearly 5,000 cars – mainly Mazdas – that Francis says are in generally good condition, although there are concerns for those on Deck 9 where most of the flooding occurred. In righting the MOL-operated Singapore-flagged ro-ro, salvors pumped water from the flooded deck into starboard ballast tank 5 until it was full and then into tank 4. Francis says it is expected the vessel, which is still moored at Unalaska Island, will be towed directly to the US West Coast for cargo unloading and repairs; however, some Jones Act issues need to be resolved first. Local environmental officials report some minor pollution from the vessel – mainly from lubricants – but say no wildlife or shore areas have been affected. And while no members of the crew were injured in the incident, one Titan naval architect died during salvage operations._


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks Tonga for the latest. Another great success by the salvors.
We had better watch out for some dodgy cheap Mazdas all LHD with 1 careful owner!!
For interested parties there are some pictures of her in my gallery lying in Wide Bay.
Hawkey01 (Thumb)


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

_".the cargo of nearly *5,000 cars* – are in generally good condition, although there are concerns for those on Deck 9.. - Local environmental officials report some minor pollution from the vessel – mainly from lubricants – but say *no wildlife or shore areas * have been affected. And while no members of the crew were injured in the incident, *one Titan naval architect * died during salvage operations."_


Just very very sad that someone lost their life and made even more so by the somewhat archetypal reporting where the natural ranking of importance to the general public is all too familar, the loss of life appears to be a post-script.


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

Tradewinds today 5 Sept 2006


_MOL's Cougar Ace under tow bound for the US port of Portland in Oregon


Oregon bound 


The Cougar Ace (built 1993) is being towed to the US port of Portland in Oregon owners Mitsui OSK Lines (MOL) have confirmed. 

Tugs began the tow from Dutch Harbor in the Aleutian Islands to the US mainland in the early hours of Saturday morning. 

MOL said it expects the Singapore-flagged car carrier to arrive in Portland around the second week of September. 

“The company decided not to have the vessel sail under its own power because of potential problems with its generators,” MOL said. 

The US Coast Guard said all ballast tanks had been checked and that no ballast transfers would be conducted during the voyage. 

An open-sea transfer of ballast water that went wrong left the ship with a sever list some 230 miles south of the Aleutians in July. 

The ship had been moored near Dutch Harbour on the island of Unalaska since 8 August. It was brought upright on 24 August. 

The ship is carrying 4,700 cars, most of them Mazda M3's and the rest apparently were Mazda CX-7 SUVs.
_


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks for the update Tonga. 
The USG state in there news items that only 41 of the 4813 cars had actually shifted during the whole episode. So looks as though there wont be too many cheapies about!!
Have posted picture of her leaving Wide Bay.
It has been an amazing story from the outset.
Regards
Hawkey01 (Read)


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

Thanks for the photo, a good one (nice grass).

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=34135


----------

